# DIY Battery registration



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone yet tried the new "Battery registration" feature of the BMWhat software?
Recent update to the iViNi-apps on my Android now shows the new feature.

My 2010 has the original battery, and I don't think it is going to survive the Winter.

My plan is to buy the BMW battery (w/ my 10% Club discount!), install it, and register the new battery myself.

Tommorow's DIY project is to replace the $68 bulb that produces the "angel eyes" feature, Right side burned out this week.

Frank


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Someone (on another BMW forum) said that when he tried to register the battery, it asked for another $11 to enable this feature. It is not functional!

Last time that I tried to use BMWhat to reset the oil change service minder light, it asked for an additional $6. Instead of paying $6, I just did the reset for free by following the instructions available everywhere and I did not need any cable, OBD adapter and computer. As for the battery registration, you can still do it for free with BMWlogger.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice & tips!
I had no idea there is so much interesting software available for our cars.


----------



## alexs335d (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the software, bought it for ~55 bucks months ago. The owner/developer is really good at responding, everything I have tried work. Coding, removing codes, resetting service...etc


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

diesel fan123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tommorow's DIY project is to replace the $68 bulb that produces the "angel eyes" feature, Right side burned out this week.
> 
> Frank


A $68 bulb. H8s do not cost that much. You must have been buying it form BMW. Sorry if that is the case.


----------

